# Que hacer con una pantalla lcd,  que no se usa?



## zaylets (May 15, 2009)

Hola a todos, me dedico a la reparacion de computadoras y notebooks basicamente, por lo general siempre van quedando algunas pantallas de notebooks antiguas que se apilan y apilan y apilan, y la idea seria en ocuparla en algo novedoso y he buscado en internet, alguna forma de reocuparlas, pero no he encontrado nada. 


Si a alguien se le ocurre algo que postee.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 15, 2009)

puedes sacarle las lamparas que tienen, con todo y circuiteria para hacerte una lampara de mesa


----------



## jalva (May 20, 2009)

Por mas que he buscado no puedo encontrar el pinout de esos lcd's y mucho menos algun protocolo para poder controlarlo con un pic , por ejemplo. Algunos de ellos son verdadero misterio ya que si existe una hoja de datos, casi seguro está en chino


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2009)

Es como buscarle tres pies al gato. Los datasheets deben de existir... pero del japoner te vas a acordar...
Otra seria buscar sus hojas de aplicacion o Flyer o algo así. Para algo deben de servir, aunque den luz blanca.

Suerte y saludos.


----------

